# Filtration on a 75 gallon



## TeamPisces (Feb 12, 2013)

I have 2 AC 110's, 1 Tidal 110, and FX4 filter. My tank that I am setting is 75 gallons. I plan to only keep any where from 14-21 Mbuna eventually. What one filter or combination of filters would be best with what I have available?


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

With 20 Mbunas, I have an FX4 and a Marineland Maxi-jet 1200 as a polishing filter and it's working well. The fish aren't all mature yet, maybe 70% for some of them to close to 100% for others. I also have a power head.


----------



## TeamPisces (Feb 12, 2013)

Idech said:


> With 20 Mbunas, I have an FX4 and a Marineland Maxi-jet 1200 as a polishing filter and it's working well. The fish aren't all mature yet, maybe 70% for some of them to close to 100% for others. I also have a power head.


Thanks. If you don't mind me asking, how do you use you a maxi-jet 1200 as polishing filter?


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

TeamPisces said:


> Thanks. If you don't mind me asking, how do you use you a maxi-jet 1200 as polishing filter?


Not at all. I use it with the Aquaclear Quick connect filter. There are three different ways to set up the Maxijet and I use it with the venturi and the quick connect filter. You can buy the Aquaclear replacement pads, they're about 10$ CAD for a pack of two, or you can use a big roll of filter floss that you cut as needed for lot cheaper. It needs to be changed about every 7-10 days because it does a very good job and it quickly becomes filthy.

https://www.bigalspets.com/ca/hagen-aqu ... GfEALw_wcB


----------



## TeamPisces (Feb 12, 2013)

Idech said:


> TeamPisces said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. If you don't mind me asking, how do you use you a maxi-jet 1200 as polishing filter?
> ...


Okay, okay. After seeing the link, it makes sense. Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

TeamPisces said:


> I have 2 AC 110's, 1 Tidal 110, and FX4 filter. My tank that I am setting is 75 gallons. I plan to only keep any where from 14-21 Mbuna eventually. What one filter or combination of filters would be best with what I have available?


I think 2 AC110's would be perfectly adequate for a 75g. I used to run 2 of them on a 55g both filled with foam only and it was more than enough water movement and biofiltration capability. I think it'd be a perfect amount for the wider 75g. When I scaled up to a 125g, I kept the 2 AC110's running in addition to the sump. If you don't have another use for your equipment, I'd think you could run the FX4 in addition to the 2 AC110's and that combination would handle any reasonable mbuna bioload you'd throw at it with tons of redundancy. Likely the FX4 would be enough on it's own for the bioload but you might then want to add some powerheads to move water around in the tank. But since you already have the AC110's, I'd let them do the water movement job and provide extra filter media capacity.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

+1 to Rhinox on the dual AC110's.
-
However, the intake 'skimming capability' of the Tidal 110 is interesting (Disclaimer: never owned a Tidal 110, dunno how well the skimmer thing works...). One thing that used to really annoy me when I had a 110G 'XH' Mbuna tank, was this surface layer of 'bio-film' that always seemed to be swirling and moving around up there.
NOTE: If you don't know what I'm talking about, take a look at the underside/water's surface of a heavily stocked tank without skimming filtration (or live plants). Yes? And sorry man, once you see it - you just can't UNSEE the thing!
So anyway, in the upgrade process to a 150 gallon tank, the overflow (skimming) intake of the sump filtration just killed off that annoying surface slime layer - no problem.


----------



## SenorStrum (Aug 14, 2020)

I set up a tank (75g planted community tank) for my mom, and one of the filters we put on it was the Tidal 75.

In response to your question, I tried asking her how it does keeping the scum off the top of her water. It took me multiple tries to describe the scum, and after the conversation, I decided that it does a great job, because she has no idea what I was talking about because there's no scum up there. I conclude that it works really well.


----------



## Kwik-3-Mart (Oct 5, 2021)

I know im
Months late on this thread, but this made me laugh. It’s hard to have conversations about things that aren’t there…


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Yep...


Kwik-3-Mart said:


> but this made me laugh.


At some point or another.... El' Hefe has had that effect on just about all of us. 
It's all part of, The Strum Experience!


----------

